
Most Wanted Time Capsules - Someone
https://crypt.oglethorpe.edu/international-time-capsule-society/most-wanted-time-capsules/
======
sverige
It takes a special sort of villainy to steal a time capsule, hoarding for
yourself alone what was intended to be a gift from one generation to another.

~~~
pmiller2
Most of them aren’t stolen, just lost.

------
Theodores
It is practically impossible for an individual to make a time capsule that is
up to the job. Few artefacts from everyday life can be expected to survive the
passage of time:

[https://www.bl.uk/aboutus/stratpolprog/collectioncare/faqs/t...](https://www.bl.uk/aboutus/stratpolprog/collectioncare/faqs/timecapsule/)

Even if you did remove the acid from the wood and paper, the sulphur from
rubber and pack the whole lot in a nitrogen rich atmosphere, welded tight
inside a stainless steel box, how is someone going to open the box in a few
centuries on from now? If it could be opened easily then it would not survive
the passage of time, if it was fully welded stainless steel then it might
survive the passage of time and not be opened due to the required effort.

If they did get in, would that newspaper that some well meaning child put in
there be of any more value than the version of that same paper held in
libraries?

Some time capsules must be quite a testimony to vanity, no more so than with
Scientology. They have all of their founder's writings transcribed onto
millions of stainless steel disks and stored in a mountainside vault. This
vault is then made so that its location can be 'seen from space'. Handy for
passing space tourists wanting to brush up on 'Dianetics'.

